# Tiptronic help..... :(



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Well I got my 2001 Allroad back from the dealer on Saturday after getting new turbos installed & here it is Friday morning (less than a week later) & all the sudden my car won't shift.
I was driving into work & decided to stop off at Starbucks (so far everything worked as it should)
I get my grande mocha & leave Starbucks, I put it in "D" & start to drive...then it never switched gears from 1st to 2nd & I noticed that on the display my "D" wasn't highlighted. So I pulled over & tried all the other gears & they seemed fine & even highlighted when I chose the gears with the exception of "D" & tiptronic mode...So "D" basically is only 1st gear & tip mode will not engage either and then it went into limp mode where all the selections highlighted so I turned the car off & limp mode went away & I do have a CEL but I can't check it until tonight.
Any ideas of what it can be? Like I said, I can use "R" & even use "2", "3", & "4" fine [confused]
Could the dealer have maybe didn't connect something well enough when they put the motor back in after the new turbo install


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Tiptronic help.....  (b5in)*

It's because you went to Starbucks!
Pull the code and hopefully it will pinpoint something specific.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Tiptronic help.....  (Snowhere)*

Ok I finally got to hook up my vag-com & here's what I got:
*1 Fault Found:
17090 - Transmission Range Sensor (F125): Implausible Signal
P0706 - 35-00 - -*
and under my level control for my air suspension it had these faults:
*2 Faults Found:
01769 - Sensor for Vehicle Leveling: Front Right (G289)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
01400 - Suspension Level Control
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent*


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Tiptronic help.....  (b5in)*

*Transmission Range Sensor* Sounds like a good place to start!


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

If you just had the turbo's done at the dealer, id take it back, even if the part just failed and they didnt have any influence on this part failing they should fix this issue for you, esp if you just paid a bunch of cash to have new turbo's put in.
I know we get cars like this all the time, big job performed on the car, then some unrelated issue pops up and we fix it for free.
See what they can do for you, before opening your wallet.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

****RESOLVED****
Got a call from the dealer & they just needed to adjust the linkage & they checked the level sensors & they said it must have come loose.
They did say they pulled a code for the CAT & that when the old turbos died they leaked oil into the CATs & ruined them so it may be time for piggies & high flow CATs

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

